# A couple going out:)



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok so these are targeting some smack talkers And the someone actually enhanced one of my previous outgoing bomb pics to see if his name was in there... Well he should have no trouble seeing his name this time :biggrin: Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Better call the bomb squad. That's gonna get nasty!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

I'm glad I never said nothin. Give em hell.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Go get them Charles!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Go get them Charles!!!


UMMM u might wanna re-read that thread be careful what u ask for.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Give'em hell Charles!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> UMMM u might wanna re-read that thread be careful what u ask for.


:huh:LOL!!! Either San Angelo is going to be blown off the map and miss me or it will be one of the longest hits in history. :arghhhh:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> :huh:LOL!!! Either San Angelo is going to be blown off the map and miss me or it will be one of the longest hits in history. :arghhhh:


If i am not mistaking ur adress is an APO... so it is headed over seas...


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

:arghhhh:It's to early for me to explain why the post office on base was blown to pieces!!! Ummm...:sorry: :baffled:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> :arghhhh:It's to early for me to explain why the post office on base was blown to pieces!!! Ummm...:sorry: :baffled:


Tooooo late lol... we will call it friendly fire


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Tooooo late lol... we will call it friendly fire


 I will be planning my revenge when I get in country:mrcool:
This will be my first order of business!!!:biggrin:


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nicely done Charles. You all should take cover ASAP. 
ATTACK WARNING--3-5 MINUTE WAVERING TONE--AN ATTACK/HOSTILE ACT IS IMMINENT OR IN PROGRESS


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> I will be planning my revenge when I get in country:mrcool:
> This will be my first order of business!!!:biggrin:


No need to get all froggy lol Just a little thanx for what you do... two of the other packages are going APO as well... Deserving BOTL's just need something to smoke while over there!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Wunderdawg said:


> I'm glad I never said nothin. Give em hell.


Got that right Dawg. Give 'em hell Charles


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Charles that is some sick sh....stuff right there. Thank you for sending them to our Brothers over in the sandbox.

Speedy out


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Uh-oh, looks like there is going to be some big hits this week. Go get'm Charles.


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Good grief! Charles is STILL out to get everyone! You know, I think perhaps you need a vacation. There seems to be a lot of pent up rage! LOL. Tell you what, come on out to Idaho for a week. We'll hit the golf courses, hang out by the Snake River and enjoy some fine cigars! All will be right with the world again! :biggrin:
BTW, damn nice job getting the overseas BOTL's!!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Again?!?! I'm sure much of the US has been destroyed along with Canada by now...


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Here we go again!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

looks like danger !!! someones in trouble !!!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

howland1998 said:


> Here we go again!!!


you know !!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Charles is defintely one toke over the line


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

That's a mighty big box on the bottom there!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

IS that large brown box part of said bomb run?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> IS that large brown box part of said bomb run?


YES!!!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh hell.... Someone is about to get destroyed!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice ...go get em...I just hope the plane makes it over there they might want to put the bombs on a ship at least it's reinforced steel


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok Charles... I'm not kidding around here any more with you. You have got to stop all this... you are outta control.

This cigar shop you work in... are there any smokes left for the customers? Would you think of the locals?

This is my last "Hearts and Minds" effort with you. After this, I'm going to have to gather a coalition and go high-intensity on ya.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> YES!!!


All I can say is OUCH>>>>:huh_oh:

Someone is going to get blasted big time!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

The big one is actually a purchase one of our military men made from our shop... however, I have ummmm added smokes lol It is big because it has alot of smokes in there hehe


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok... since you're hooking up a fellow service member... I can back off.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

holy crap not again


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

charles....you have issues...serious serious issues.

some people are gonna have to step up and put you in your place...although im still not sure if its possible... lol will see what can happen

also...halarious with the enhancing pic. well at least i know its not my name thats there


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I thought I recognized that table. Luckily, Charles was generous enough to bomb me a few days ago so I'm safe from this salvo!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I honestly don't know how you do it... you're pretty sick in the head, terrorizing all of the members on CL.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Quite an arsenal there! Watch out!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Is this not over yet?? You keep on bombing!! :redface:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Crap


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> The big one is actually a purchase one of our military men made from our shop... however, I have ummmm added smokes lol It is big because it has alot of smokes in there hehe


Easy there hothead... I already told you once, you are fixin to be in for it... You better watch out now...hahaha

Thanks for the hookup, but the extras are gonna get you some return fires...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

run for cover


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

chris...will work somethin out... i have ideas


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

You truly are mad Charles.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

this guy needs to see a shrink


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

have u ever heard of anger management classes because you need them bad


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

marquelcg said:


> this guy needs to see a shrink


I have a friend who is a bartender. Does that count?


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Dont forget the postage


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

I can't imagine how many cigars you have in your collection with all these bombs going out, you might run out soon!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Yahhn said:


> I can't imagine how many cigars you have in your collection with all these bombs going out, you might run out soon!


Ok so I have taken alot of stuff out of my humi and passed some along in bombs... Just updated the pics on my profile so that they reflected what my humi looks like right now. Also, this darn long weekend has allowed me to throw together 3 more bombs all intended for people who posted on this thread!:smoke:


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Ruhh Roo Shaggy we got a bomber on the loose again.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

wow... am I glad that I didn't post in this thread...

oh crap... damn....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sick em Charles --- I can't imagine who would talk Smack about you --- Now get er dun!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Charles, your a wise ass 
Nuff said 

.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Never going to learn are you?:lol:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

happy1 said:


> Never going to learn are you?:lol:


Me learn? What was I supposed to learn?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> Me learn? What was I supposed to learn?


keep poking the sleeping bears:lol:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Post office loves Chuck!!!


----------

